# weaponized defibulator?????



## kunox (May 3, 2017)

I in a flash of motivation last night had an interesting yet messed up idea for a new story... now I definitely am not going to get to it but I like to think I like to research it a little at least to settle my curiosity.... the idea is the warrior would have as their main weapon a weaponized "defibulator...."sorry for the misspelling but I was curious to how good of a weapon this would be realistically... I got to put aside the new idea regardless of it being on an old project or I'll never get done.


----------



## Ptolemy (May 3, 2017)

Well, a defibrillator's purpose is used to on life threatening cardiac dysrhythmia or irregular heartbeat. Unlike in movies or books or any sort of media on fictional medicine, Defibrillation is a very complicated practice, you don't just plant two pads on a patient and scream "clear!" There are two forms of placement for defibrillation, anterior-posterior scheme and the anterior-apex scheme:

Anterior-Posterior goes like this: You need to have one electrode placed over the left precordium (the lower part of the chest, in front of the heart) and the other eletcrode placed on the back, behind the heart near the scapula. This is used for non-invasive pacing, however this would be the preferred way to stop a heart. 

The way seen in the movies and TV is almost always the Anterior-Apex scheme (Which is almost never used in practical medicine because Anterior-Posterior is WAY easier for non-invasive pacing, it is only used when Anterior-Posterior is impossible or could hurt the patient) and it goes like this: The anterior electrode is placed on the right below the clavical and the apex node is placed on the left just below the left pectoral muscle. It is basically the apex (hence the name) of defibrillation and cardoversion, where it is the most effective, but isn't as practical for the patient as it is very invasive. 

The reason why I spouted out about the specifics of Defibrillation placement is that you cannot just plant two electrodes on a guy, overcharge them and expect his heart to stop. You need to have a closed circuit with the heart and the body acting as the conductor. If you placed the nodes on say the guys arms and his head, nothing will happen as the nodes will be to far apart to do any real damage. But if you put place the node on the guy's chest, but not on the correct points you would simply jump start his heart, even with an overcharged node. 

Also, defibrillators are notoriously bulky and would be even bulkier to realistically pack the capacitor power to stop a human's heart. If anything, the capacitor power needed to stop a man's heart would actually blow an hole in the man's chest, and the respective explosion would kill him, not the actual defibrillation. If anything, I would suggest moving from a defibrillator and look at using say a capacitor as a weapon as where you need two defibrillators to complete the circuit and deliver the shock, a capacitor is it's own circuit that only needs a completed connection to deliver a full unimpeded shock. 

So, no. It is not practical. A capacitor type weapon would be more realistic than weaponized defibrillators.


----------



## kunox (May 3, 2017)

so I need to look up what a capacitor is.


----------



## who me? (May 3, 2017)

kunox said:


> so I need to look up what a capacitor is.



its the dual of an inductor


----------



## kunox (May 4, 2017)

will be looking them both up.


----------

